# Beveling Fixture



## putputman (Oct 1, 2010)

Having finished the build on the three Associated engines I now have to paint the engines & build bases or carts for them. This involves working with wood and I have little patients with that brown stuff. My brother cut and planed some oak for a cart that I will make. I felt I needed to either radius or bevel all the corners on the wood for looks, safety, or just to prevent splintering. This is just another operation that I dreaded. I do have much in the way of wood working tools so figured I better make use what I have. Milling machine, vise, end mill cutters, etc.

This is what I came up with and it worked out very well. To prevent damaging the wood in any way I used a piece of Delrin for the guide block. It is nothing more than a Delrin V-block mounted on an aluminum plate and clamped in the mill vise.





A quick lick with sandpaper and the job is done.


----------



## Stan (Oct 1, 2010)

A mill is a great machine for woodwork. You can achieve much higher accuracy than with wood working tools and it is easy to take a roughing cut and then a finish cut instead of a single cut as usually done on shapers. If you have a lot to do, raise your spindle speed to about 10K by putting a big pulley on the motor.


----------

